# Relics from the Road - Pensacola Museum of Art - Friday Sep. 6th - Oct. 20th 20



## Deleted member 24782 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello! Last minute but if your in this area come out. Starts around 6pm. This is a museum exhibit of unique ephemera I’ve been collecting from my travels and our community for 15 years, including some photographs, also indoor and outdoor projections. To coincide with the 309 Punk House Project of Pensacola, Florida. I will also be doing some Q&A with Christopher Satterwhite (Scotty Potty). 

I’d post a link and flyer but I’m having some technical difficulties....

Brodie 2094527019


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 6, 2019)

Ah hell man I wish I could make it!


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Sep 6, 2019)

Can you tell us about that 309 Punk House? And Christopher Satterwhite? Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 6, 2019)

Faceplant said:


> Can you tell us about that 309 Punk House? And Christopher Satterwhite? Thanks.



309 is a god damn treasure and the folks trying to buy it are truly saints! Scotty potty used to (maybe still does) write a column for mrr and is one of the folks responsible for end of the line cafe in pensy florida. If I had to put two and two together I'd say @Brodiesel710 has a hand in some more rad shit that a lot of us will be hearing about soon now.

Either way 309 is a institution at this point, it's one if not the only still standing long ran punk house in Florida, possibly most of the south. Kinda one of those "if these walls could talk" kinda thing. And maybe they will now!


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Sep 6, 2019)

“This exhibition presents Brodie’s iconic photographs alongside objects from his travels and totems from the hobo community. Gnarled and crushed silverware, collected on highways, act as signs of human connection on a lonely journey. Worn boots and garments show indices of lives lived hard, while the handmade embellishments demonstrate the creativity and common interests of the tight-knit community. Together they form an elegy on lost friends and unbridled youth. Working with curator Anna Wall, Mike Brodie selected the objects and wrote the labels for this exhibition, giving viewers a personal glimpse into his work and experiences.”


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Sep 6, 2019)

Faceplant said:


> Can you tell us about that 309 Punk House? And Christopher Satterwhite? Thanks.



It’s a punk house I used to live at, with Satterwhite. Hes an instructor at the University of W. Florida now and does all types of other rad shit.


----------



## Tude (Sep 6, 2019)

that sounds soo cool! Not there - but wish you well on your exhibit!


----------

